# Moving to Athens



## aubreys (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All

My wife, myself and our 6 month old daughter are moving to Athens next week but I would appreciate your help regarding a few things.

1. Where are the best areas to live, I will be working in the Northern Suburbs (about 3 - 5kms from the centre of Athens) and would like your thoughts on the surrounding areas including any parks etc where we can stroll around with our daughter (when she is on her feet), near a metro station?

2. What should a 2 or 3 bed villa / apartment cost in Athens?

3. What is the healthcare system like and the best hospitals for children. We will all be covered by private medical but just want to get a feel for the best places to go for vaccinations and general health checks etc.

4. What are the typical monthly utility costs - Electricity, Water, Internet etc.

5. What are the typical monthly costs for shopping and where are the best places to shop, Carrefour?

Any help wopuld be very much appreciated.

Many thanks

G


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*moving to Athens*

hello,

you didnt say where you were moving from, but lm guessing UK or at least another part of europe? 
Choice here is kinda subjective - depends on your taste, and l can only answer you as an ex-pat who has been here for the past 8 months and learnt these things for myself or via other people.
1) Many people like to live in the north part of the city - Kifissia, Rafina etc. its nice, but you might feel a bit isolated sometimes. In my opinion - the coast area like Glyfada or Voula is nicer and just as safe. Better thing to consider really is what areas to avoid living in!
2)To rent or to buy? A villa?? just do a search on google for 'real estate Athens Greece' (Its not like Spain where a house is ½ the price of a UK home!)
3)Healthcare - here is complicated... but if your workplace cover you its easier. The system here is such that, even when you have insurance, the doctors expect a 'gift' for special service like operations and extended consultations. There are good pediatric doctors and childrens private hospitals. Talk to your embassy for a recomendation.
4)Depends what you use, size of your home etc. But compared to countries like UK and Scandinavia, I think its about 33% cheaper. Water from the tap is 100% drinkable - but babies water should be boiled anyway - wherever you are!
5)I find the cost for groceries to be similar to the utilities - about 1/3 less than some other countries - depending on your tastes. Fruits and vegetables are cheaper and fresher and more tasty, esp if you buy them from the street markets. Meat and fish also cheaper and fresher, and the butcher shops do a full service of cutting and trimming etc. Wine and beer is cheap, and most other things are the same throughout the EU. A few things are more expensive - sliced bread, crackers, milk products, biscuits... yes- l like Carrefour to shop in, but there are several other chains and you might enjoy doing shopping the original way - using the market places, or individual bakeries, butchers etc. Its not scarey!
Its fairly inexpensive to eat out, good selection of clothes, shoes, furnishings etc. Transportation is about the cheapest in europe...
Athens is great! Enjoy!
ps. There are a few 'mom and baby/toddler' groups with other english speakers and expats too!


----------



## aubreys (Jun 2, 2009)

Many thanks and yes you are correct, I am coming from the UK.


----------



## spetses (Jan 6, 2009)

ps. There are a few 'mom and baby/toddler' groups with other english speakers and expats too!
[/QUOTE]


Hi There MRSDAYLEWIS. 

We are considering moving to Athens too in the next while. We have a network of greek friends and family (husband greek) but how would I (irish lass) be able to meet other english speaking mums in Athens?


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Spetses,

my best advice to you is:
1) the english speaking churches (maybe St Peters or St Pauls Anglican Churches) both have mums of all ages.(Also have various other social programs)
2) the mom and toddler playgroups
3) the various english speaking schools and daycare centres across Athens (depending on age of your child)
4) you could also try putting *interest - thread* here or ads in the english newspapers to say that you are looking to meet other english speaking mums to have a coffee morning or go swimming etc.
5) because you will find a lot of people here who can speak english, you might want to pursue a personal hobby or interest...the various animal charities seem to have a large British base of volunteers!
6) think about starting a book club!


----------

